

Hydroponic Edible Gardens for Urban Windows - boucher
http://www.windowfarms.org/

======
devonrt
I appreciate the intent but I do find it a little annoying that I had to
register, agree to a vague TOS and then verify my email address to look at the
guides. The guides themselves were ok, but I'm sure similar information can be
found elsewhere on the Internet without having to hand out my email address.

~~~
hop
Yeah, I signed up and couldn't find the damn pdf's. But found them with a
quick google search and it doesn't require an account --
[http://www.windowfarms.org/howto/3plantairliftHOWTO_3_4_10.p...](http://www.windowfarms.org/howto/3plantairliftHOWTO_3_4_10.pdf)

------
phil
We've been doing a lot of container gardening lately, and have been thinking
about making a system like this.

The 'air lift' water delivery system looks particularly inteesting, but kind
of Rube Goldberg-ish. I'd be very interested to hear experiences from anyone
who has actually built one. How well does it work?

